# Great Pumpkin Costume



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I've started working on a costume of the Great Pumpkin, The idea is to have a giant Jol that I can wear on my head. I've started the pumpkin itself by fixing a bike helmet to the inside of a large cauldron and then taping plastic bags all around it. I'm planing on doing the rest in paper mache, similar to how Stolloween does his. I'm also gonna make some gloves to look like my fingers are growing into vines. Then I'll work on the staff and the clothing pieces.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Good start, Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

[email protected] second photo - You're a funny guy


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Could you breathe under all that lot?


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Hairazor said:


> Good start, Can't wait to see it finished!


Thank you, me either.



RoxyBlue said:


> [email protected] second photo - You're a funny guy


It'llwork out a lot better when I cut the holes out for the face.



DandyBrit said:


> Could you breathe under all that lot?


Yes, actually. The edge of the cauldron doesnt actually touch my chest. because of the helmet in the middle, the only place the cauldron touches is my shoulders. there a good amount of space inside as well.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

As a fellow pumpkin head, I love it.


----------



## LilMissSunshine (Sep 1, 2013)

Oh this is gonna be awesome!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I might be tempted to use a football helmet or the headgear from wrestling as a way to hold and control the "pumpkin".
Like the others, I look forward to seeing how this turns out.
Make sure you take plenty of notes and photos of the whole process.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Is it done yet?:jol:


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

That looks fun. I went with a different concept of the great pumpkin when I made a costume a few years ago. I found a yellow shirt, hot glued the Charlie brown stripe on it, carved a giant pumpkin, attached a top hot and wore the pumpkin on my head all night. It was fun and a play on Charlie brown and the great pumpkin, at least in my eyes.


----------



## shannibal (Aug 14, 2013)

I'd love to see your continuing in-progress photos as well as the finished product.....Looks like a great start!


----------

